# Weaving- Latest project



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I started this right after Christmas using the 15 dent heddle I got as a present from a friend. I warped using a light gray tencel & wove with some wool yarn that I had spun on my little Turkish drop spindle. I just used it without plying and only had a little left. I don't know if I will warp with the tencel again unless I can figure out how to make it keep tension. It is slippery and the edges particularly lost tension. I have a little trouble with that anyway, but this was really bad. However, I think it looks pretty good & has nice drape. I tried to iron out the wrinkles from washing, but wasn't too successful.


----------



## JustMe57 (Aug 27, 2016)

Beautiful piece.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

So, so pretty. Love those colors.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh so pretty even with the wrinkles. lol lol like the color it does look like nice drape.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow! That is lovely!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful! Do you tie on with a weaver's knot? It prevents slipping.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow. It looks so soft. I love it! Thank you for posting.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Gorgeous colour combinations from your spinning. Love the neat look of the knotted fringe.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

For the wrinkles, try placing a wet cloth over the fabric then ironing over both with a hot dry iron.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

It is very pretty and your selveges are nice and straight. I haven't warped with tencel but will heed your warning. Would it be better for weft?


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

wet finish it as well


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

betty boivin said:


> Beautiful! Do you tie on with a weaver's knot? It prevents slipping.


I tied on with a surgeon's knot. How is a weaver's knot different?


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Babalou said:


> It is very pretty and your selveges are nice and straight. I haven't warped with tencel but will heed your warning. Would it be better for weft?


I'm thinking about using it for weft, but I don't want it to be the dominant color. The picture shows what I want to use it with. The yarn is fingering weight with shades of black, white, red, & gray. I bought it a couple of years ago at The Yarnery in St. Paul, MN because it asked to go home with me.


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Lovely, just lovely.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

ilmacheryl said:


> I'm thinking about using it for weft, but I don't want it to be the dominant color. The picture shows what I want to use it with. The yarn is fingering weight with shades of black, white, red, & gray. I bought it a couple of years ago at The Yarnery in St. Paul, MN because it asked to go home with me.


I can see why it asked you, beautiful colors!


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

That is lovely. I really like the colours too.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Found this video it is fast just need to watch till the end for the knot.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very very nice!!!!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

It looked either like a square knot or a surgeon's knot, which is what I use. I'll look up weaver's knot.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very pretty, I really like the resulting fabric.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Video for weaver's knot.


----------

